# Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juni 2009)

*Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers


----------



## GPHENOM (19. Juni 2009)

*Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Das könnte mein nächster grakakühler werden.

mfg


----------



## PIXI (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

ich bin gespannt wie gut er wirklich kühlt, wenn er die luft "nur" von der PCB absaugt?
ansonsten sieht er ja recht wuchtig aus...

gruß PIX


----------



## micky12 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Bin gespannt auf die ersten Tests


----------



## guna7 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Absaugen? Ist Blasen nicht besser? 

Und bitte keine Schweinereien! Ich wollte das nur vorsorglich erwähnt haben!


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Wer will schon so einen Klotz auf seiner Karte


----------



## N1lle (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

erinnert miich an acellero und den mag ich garnet


----------



## Animaniac (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Hm bei den heutigen Grafikkarten Kühlern, die die Hersteller schon ab Werk installieren frag ich mich ob es sinnvoll ist noch den Kühler zu wechseln.
Bei meiner Geforce 4Ti hab ich das auch mal gemacht, aber der Kühler war auch nur laut und ineffektiv. Wenn ich mir son den Kühler meiner 8800GTS G92 anschaue macht das für mich keinen Sinn.
1.) Der Kühler ist sowas von leise, selbst mit Übertaktung auf das Niveau einer 9800 GTX+ ist von dem guten Stück nichts zu hören.
2.) Der Kühler fördert die warme Abluft direkt über den Kühlschacht nach draußen. Das tut der Skythe Kühler nicht.
3.) Ob dadurch das OC Potential steigt, ich glaube weniger, selbst wenn er meine Graka besser kühlt. Ich glaube nicht, das der Chip dadurch noch mehr Mhz macht.
Aber davon mal abgesehen ist das schon nen schicker Kühler. Wer seine Grafikkarte optisch ein wenig aufmotzen will ist damit sicherlich gut bedient.


----------



## micky12 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Wenn du eine HD4890 mit Referenzkühler hast weißt du wieso es Leute gibt die ihren Kühler liebendgern wechseln würden *g* Außerdem kann man viele Karten im Referenzdesign leise bekommen, allerdings werden die unter Last dann gut warm


----------



## micky23 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Bei der Hitzeentwicklung heutiger Grafikkarten kann ich mir die Effektivität von saugenden Lüfter/Kühler Kombination nicht so recht vorstellen


----------



## guna7 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*



N1lle schrieb:


> erinnert miich an acellero und den mag ich garnet


Kühlt aber verdammt gut und ist selbst mit den Turbomodulen unhörbar.


----------



## Rami (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

hoffentlich wackelt der nicht auch so BEHINDERT rum wie der musashi....
das hat mir den ganzen spass am musashi vermiest..... über die dünnen und popeligen lamellen die so verdammt schnell verbiegen konnte ich ja noch hinwegsehen...... aber dass der so rumwackelt kotzt mich bis heute so dermaßen an


----------



## N1lle (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*



guna7 schrieb:


> Kühlt aber verdammt gut und ist selbst mit den Turbomodulen unhörbar.




Ja schon klar aber wenn ich jez nen 1 m² Kühler dran häng kühlt der auch gut


----------



## guna7 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*



N1lle schrieb:


> Ja schon klar aber wenn ich jez nen 1 m² Kühler dran häng kühlt der auch gut


Was soll denn der Schmarrn?


----------



## N1lle (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Er ist mir einfach zu groß und alles was ich suche ist ein kleiner Kühler der net Größer ist als die Grafikkarte selbst und jez bei der hd4850 bin ich mim Standardkühler zufrieden


----------



## NCphalon (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

da gibts doch auch den Thermalright T-Rad² oder wie der heißt, der is net viel größer als die graka selbst... aber du hast recht, so kühler vom schlage der Silencer serie von AC würden mir auch besser gefalln.


----------



## Explosiv (30. November 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Das ist mein neuer Kühler  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Holdrio (30. November 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Wieso denn nach unten blasen statt auf die Karte und damit auch auf die RAM Kühler etwa, komisches Konzept.


----------



## Folterknecht (30. November 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Auf HT4U gibt s einen Test zu dem Ding. Ergebnis: Umbauen (von saugend auf blasend) ist Pflicht, da ansonsten Kühlpotential verschenkt wird.


----------



## micky23 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Es gibt doch schon seit einigen Tagen einen Test vom Kühler.
Siehe hier.

Edit:
Warst eine Minute schneller gewesen


----------



## killuah (30. November 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Das ding sieht wirklich sehr gut aus, ist sehr flach und kühlt ordentlich. Lediglich die SpaWa Kühlung könnte noch besser sein, aber das passt schon.


----------



## Partybu3 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

nuja bei meiner 260 65 nm gtx wird der druf kommen hab ja schon den mugen 2 auf der cpu und ich vertraue scythe da mal blind. seit dem mugen 2 sind se ja back sozusagen.

hab schon lange überlegt welchen ich mir kaufe aber das arctic modell war ja nur noch ein fail und die anderen sehen ned so nice aus ... freue mich darauf sobal erhältlich verbaue ich den komme was da wolle.

werde euch einen schwung pics dazu posten


----------



## Partybu3 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*



micky23 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch schon seit einigen Tagen einen Test vom Kühler.
> Siehe hier.
> 
> Edit:
> Warst eine Minute schneller gewesen



danke dir für den link auch wen es nicht das finale modell sein wird aber sehr aufschlusreich.

werde ihn immer noch kaufen ... freu mich drauf


----------



## Xel'Naga (30. November 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Hugo78 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Auf HT4U gibt s einen Test zu dem Ding. Ergebnis: Umbauen (von saugend auf blasend) ist Pflicht, da ansonsten Kühlpotential verschenkt wird.



Schon komisch, dass Scythe nicht selber auf die Anordnung, mit dem blasenden Lüfter kommt...


----------



## sinus89 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Schade das die Halterung die Gleiche ist wie beim Musashi. Ich habe erst meinen Musashi "gepimpt" mit einer etwas gemurksten von mir improvisierten Halterung, die aus den Festziehschrauben des Zalman VF900-Cu und Unterlegsscheiben besteht. Die Unterlegsscheiben sind natürlich so gut wie möglich isoliert. Durch meine Konstruktion habe ich aber einen viel höheren Anpressdruck und etwas bessere Kühlleistung. 
Bin mal gespannt wie der Setsugen im Test abschneidet, denn schon der Musashi kühlt klasse und vorallem leise, nur sollten sich die Ingenieure von Skythe mal eine neue Befestigungsmethode einfallen lassen. Bei meiner 88GT drückte nämlich der Gummiboppel der Backplate schön auf ein Minitransistor auf der Rückseite.


----------



## Kone (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Auf HT4U gibt s einen Test zu dem Ding. Ergebnis: Umbauen (von saugend auf blasend) ist Pflicht, da ansonsten Kühlpotential verschenkt wird.



Kleine 6jährige chinesen kinder wissen halt noch nicht so genau in welcher anordnung ein lüfter bzw kühler am besten funktioniert ;P ...



r00ter schrieb:


> nuja bei meiner 260 65 nm gtx wird der druf kommen hab ja schon den mugen 2 auf der cpu und ich vertraue scythe da mal blind. seit dem mugen 2 sind se ja back sozusagen.
> 
> hab schon lange überlegt welchen ich mir kaufe aber das arctic modell war ja nur noch ein fail und die anderen sehen ned so nice aus ... freue mich darauf sobal erhältlich verbaue ich den komme was da wolle.
> 
> werde euch einen schwung pics dazu posten


red mal in >völstandigen deutschen< sätzen... 
is ja grausam dein gedenglische !
im "real life" empfiehlt es sich in deutsch zu "talken", deshalb empfehle ich weniger "nerd" sprache konsumieren xD.
sonst weisst du bald nicht mal mehr was real life ist...


MfG
Kone


----------



## BoondockSaint (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Also ich finde das Ding hässlich wie die Nacht ... obwohl ich dich Nacht eigentlich sehr mag und schön finde ... dann halt einfach nur hässlich! Ich bleibe bei dem Thermalright T-Rad² GTX (liegt hier nun schon seit Wochen rum und wartet auf seinen Einsatz  ) und warte bis die Thermalrighter einen VRM-Kühler für meine 5870 fertig gestellt haben, so lange wird sie noch mit dem Stock-Kühler gekühlt.

@ Kone:
Und Du benutzt doch bitte korrekte deutsche Groß- und Kleinschreibung! 

Mann Mann Mann! Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen schmeißen und sich lieber im Dunkeln umziehen!


----------



## PontifexM (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*



BoondockSaint schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Ding hässlich wie die Nacht ... obwohl ich dich Nacht eigentlich sehr mag und schön finde ... dann halt einfach nur hässlich! Ich bleibe bei dem Thermalright T-Rad² GTX (liegt hier nun schon seit Wochen rum und wartet auf seinen Einsatz  ) und warte bis die Thermalrighter einen VRM-Kühler für meine 5870 fertig gestellt haben, so lange wird sie noch mit dem Stock-Kühler gekühlt.
> 
> @ Kone:
> Und Du benutzt doch bitte korrekte deutsche Groß- und Kleinschreibung!
> ...


 

so und nun erst recht alles klein.... -.-

designs sind mir persönlich egal, was zählt ist was raus kommt und in diesem fall ist es eben die kühlleistung.
da der preis auch ganz fair zu sein scheint


----------



## BoondockSaint (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*



PontifexM schrieb:


> *so und nun erst recht alles klein.... -.-*
> 
> designs sind mir persönlich egal, was zählt ist was raus kommt und in diesem fall ist es eben die kühlleistung.
> da der preis auch ganz fair zu sein scheint


 
Du hast ja auch nicht gemotzt, also brauchst du dir den Schuh nicht anzuziehen! 

Ich finde es halt schade, dass die Hersteller heute immer über die Maße der Graka (Höhe, Breite, Tiefe, etc.) herausgehen. Da ist der T-Rad mit den beiden 90er Lüftern noch eher kompakt meiner Meinung nach. Ich habe auf meiner alten 8800 GTS noch den HR-03 GT drauf und da fand ich es auch nicht so prickelnd, dass der mit zwecks Kühlfläche-auf-Rückseite-Positionierung in seinen Proportionen gestreckt werden musste.


----------



## PontifexM (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

war auch eher spassig gemeint 

habe den test auf Hardware & Computer - Nachrichten bei HardTecs4U eben gelesen ,also wenn nichts besseres nach kommt vom preis leitungs gefüge ist der mein


----------



## Kone (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*



BoondockSaint schrieb:


> @ Kone:
> Und Du benutzt doch bitte korrekte deutsche Groß- und Kleinschreibung!
> 
> Mann Mann Mann! Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen schmeißen und sich lieber im Dunkeln umziehen!



wer hat hier gemotzt fand es nur lustig!
der einzige der hier motzt bist du, aber man kann es sich ja so zurecht legen wie man esgerade braucht!

wer suchet der findet ...
hast dir fein mühe gegeben die deutsche rechtschreibung zu beachten!
"and the oskar goes to...BoondockSaint.
for best german post"

das gibt eintrag ins bienchen heft...


----------



## Genghis99 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Lieferbar : ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Lüfter - Scythe Setsugen


----------



## Mental Gear (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Also ich finde es schon sehr seltsam wenn ein ausgesprochener Kühlspezialist wie Scythe sich von Hardwaretestern im Nachhinein sagen lassen muß in welche Richtung der Lüfter die Luft befördern soll. Da entwickeln die zwei, drei Jahre dran und kommen nicht mal auf die naheliegenste Verbesserung?? Das sieht ja eher nach einem Anfängerfehler aus. Wirkt nicht kompetent auf mich.

Da vertraue ich doch lieber weiterhin auf Scythe Musashi und Accelero S1. Und wenn schon einen neuen Kühler dann eher den Accelero TwinTurbo (Pro).


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Der Kühler hat was, ich bin mal gespannt wie der so seien wird. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das der gute leistungen haben wird.


----------



## Genghis99 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Ich benutze einen Accelero TwinTurbo auf meiner 4890. Aber nur, weil das Ding noch rumflog. Die Befestigung ist aus "Dosenblech" und Alles andere als stabil. Keine Kaufempfehlung.

Mal sehen, demnächst einen Scythe.


----------



## PontifexM (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

er macht aber das was er tun muss ,hervorragend wie ich finde !
und da ist es mir egal ob dosenblech oder nicht.


----------



## ooomarco (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

hoffentlich passt der für Geforce GTX 200 Modelle


----------



## ole88 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

mag son ding nicht, gpu only und dann sowas find ich nich toll, würde mir nie sowas draufbaseln


----------



## Epimetheus (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Selbst Schuld würd ich sagen. Das ist ausserdem nicht GPU only, sondern normalerweise werden da auch Passivkühler mitgeliefert. Diese Passivkühler werden dann noch von dem dicken Lüfter angeblasen und die Graka ist komplett runtergekühlt. Hab den Accelero und dick übertaktet bei 30 Grad Umgebungstemperatur und prime und furmark am Laufen hatte meine GPU 52 °C und der heißeste Spannungswandler 72°C. Dabei waren die Lüfter leiser als meine Festplatte...dieses Design ist meiner Meinung nach der Hammer


----------



## ole88 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

viel zu warm


----------



## PontifexM (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

stimmt ,die passiv teile sind mit dabei !


----------



## micky23 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Schwanke noch zwischen den Scythe und dem hier.


----------



## MietzeKotze (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Bei meiner 5850 hat man zurzeit ja noch keine große Wahl, also wird der wohl nach Erscheinung ebenfalls auf meine Karte kommen.


----------



## tRauma (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Den könntest du auch in deine engere Wahl aufnehmen > Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Prolimatech


----------



## woocky (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Man sollte den Lüfter umdrehen, so bläst er dann auf die komponenten. Dann braucht man auch die ram Kühlkörper nicht die sind dann total unnötig. 

Hab ihn mir kekauft und auf meinbe gtx 285 drauf gemacht. Super teil, total leise. 

Falls man die Ram Kühlkörper drauf machen will sollte man die rams und ähnliches gut sauber machen. Also zuerst alkohol und dann radiergummi sonst fallen sie ab.


----------



## norse (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Ähm Ram kühler unnötig???`sry aba das ist größter Bldösinn !! SElbst mit den Lüftern drauf umbedingt Ram Kühler!

sonst raucht dir schnell alles ab

vorallem auch spawas kühlen etc ! auf keinen fall ungekühlt lassen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

VRAM ist recht egal, die SpaWas sind der kritische Faktor.


----------



## woocky (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Scythe Setsugen: Neue Details des Grafikkarten-Kühlers*

Deshalb sagte ich ja ram kühler, da bläst dann der Lüfter drauf. Vorausgesetz man dreht ihn um natürlich


----------

